# London l Great Britain



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The best photos I've seen of London in a long time!

You're very talented.


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Not of london, but other various prictures from around the Uk.

*Edinburgh Castle*









*Newcastle upon Tyne*









*Stonehenge*









*Bamburgh Castle*


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

city_thing said:


> The best photos I've seen of London in a long time!
> 
> You're very talented.


Thanks very much, appreciate your comment.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Great pics, LDN looks so green and organized


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> Great pics, LDN looks so green and organized


London's roading system is loosely based upon a childs scribble. I'd not call it organised at all and I love it for that. Grid systems get highly boring in my opinion and although this "childs scribble" approach to roading doesn't make for very good traffic management, it certainly makes for a more interesting city.

Yes, London is fairly green in its parklands, but I'd not say the main roads are. It's no Berlin in that regard that is for sure. I'd still rather have the London parks than any continental park though. It's a great city and the guy who took these photos is a fantastic photographer!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Great pictures!_


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

OH WOW :shocked:

these are _the_ BEST pics of London i've ever seen!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well done


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Patachou said:


> Beautiful pictures


Thanks


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> OH WOW :shocked:
> 
> these are _the_ BEST pics of London i've ever seen!!



Really!! thanks so much.


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

*Street Scenes*


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

*Street Scenes*


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

More of these wonderful photos please. Very good !


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Blimey those are some absolutely cracking shots.

If ever anything will make me homesick, it'll be shots of my favourite city in the UK like these. Excellent work, keep it up!


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Blimey those are some absolutely cracking shots.
> 
> If ever anything will make me homesick, it'll be shots of my favourite city in the UK like these. Excellent work, keep it up!



Thanks, glad you like my pictures. Ill be taking more soon. Yea pictures of nz also make me homesick :lol:


----------



## Erik91 (Dec 4, 2006)

city_life said:


>


WOW! I've been in London but I've visited it very quickly and I couldn't watch all these skyscrapers...They are absolutely amazing! But London has the worst suburbs in Europe, in my opinion...maybe is beacuse I am Italian and not familiar with the English type of suburbs


----------



## Erik91 (Dec 4, 2006)

city_life said:


>


WOW! I've been in London but I've visited it very quickly and I couldn't watch all these skyscrapers...They are absolutely amazing! But London has the worst suburbs in Europe, in my opinion...maybe is beacuse I am Italian and not familiar with the English type of suburbs


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I'm interesting - what's the camera behind these photos? Looks to me as some of Olympus DSLR models.


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I'm interesting - what's the camera behind these photos? Looks to me as some of Olympus DSLR models.


Nikon D80 with Af-S Nikkor 18-135mm Lens


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

nice, but I want to see the famous "quE-r bench", just finished Extra 2weeks ago


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey everyone thanks for your great comments. Just wanted to ask what you think about the frames iv put of the first few pictures. Do they look better or worse?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Erik91 said:


> WOW! I've been in London but I've visited it very quickly and I couldn't watch all these skyscrapers...They are absolutely amazing! But London has the worst suburbs in Europe, in my opinion...maybe is beacuse I am Italian and not familiar with the English type of suburbs


I'd say it was because you're not used to the suburbs. Many people in Northern Europe also don't really like Italian suburbs, but from my personal experience, it's because they're not used to the style of apartments.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

*Excellent capture!*









It can be a little disheartening when people wish to know the camera the images were captured with. It is not really about the camera - although technically - a good camera can make it slightly easier, but it is really about an eye for composition, timing of the capture, the time of the day, the angle of the light. I see you have an image from a Sony DSC S90 thrown into the bunch, and I am sure no one knows the difference. Great shots, you have a great eye and good skills. (My only criticism would be that the horizon is slightly off in a few shots - not that I correct the same in my images  and a few of your shots could have a lot more punch if you adjusted the levels in photoshop) :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Excellent capture!*


Must be a warm day, that guy standing in the foreground is really sweating from his forehead 

Nice photos City Life


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Great thread! Your compositional skills are amazing. I hope that you keep posting these great London pics.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great Pictures
Thx for sharing


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i really loved these sets... i really feel like going into a London park right now lol enjoy the atmosphere


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Whoah! Amazing


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Pictures


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

marvellous London.....................:cheers:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful London


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Great photos, i love all of them, except from the park ones, but not because they're not nice, because i hate parks :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely collection of photos, some of the best of London I have seen on this forum in fact!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## Dan98 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread about London 2city_life  really wonderful...


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

London it's a beautiful city. Congratulations !!! :applause:

Regards.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Fannytastic mate ! Well done, keep em coming.


----------



## Htay9500 (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice! I hope to visit London one day...


----------

